# Kennedy Tool Boxes???



## Kroll (Dec 30, 2012)

Guys I pickup these 3 Kennedy tool boxes plus contains for 60.00 but the drawer liner is oily,tore up,MIA.I went to McMaster-Carr to purchase some but I did not know there is alot of choices such as thickness,firmness.I don't know if that is the right felt for these boxes,what do I need to look for and where do I need to look?Here's a link to McMaster http://www.mcmaster.com/#felt-sheets/=kthl8b
I want to clean these up and install new felt,try to straighten the dings/dents,and repaint so any suggestions of a good paint for tool boxes?Guys thanks so much for answers to all my newbie questions---kroll
Please don't suggest Kennedy,just went to their site *OUCH*


----------



## Corm (Dec 30, 2012)

I've bought draw liners in the past from Sears. Buy it in sheets and trim to fit. 

Corm


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 30, 2012)

You do not want wool get the Cotton Flannel for tool boxes in your link.


----------



## revrnd (Feb 3, 2013)

Doing a Google search & most aerosol paint suppliers offer wrinkle paint if you're looking to reproduce the Kennedy appearance.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice score on the boxes. I inherited a Kennedy machinist's chest from my grandfather, who was a machinist at the DoAll plant (Continental Machines) in Savage, Minnesota for many years, as well as a few other places. I had the opportunity to tour the DoAll plant once when I was in high school and he was still working there. 

Anyway, his box is in very good condition yet, though I do not know what year he purchased it. I would like to repaint it, or at least touch it up, but maybe I should leave it as is with its natural 'charm'.   Needless to say, some of the felt pads in that box need replacement also, so please let us know what you come up with.

ON EDIT:  After doing a little research myself, I think I am just going to go through a local fabric store for felt. McMaster-Carr offers white or gray and I would prefer brown, to match the original felt. Looks like 36" wide felt will run about $7 a yard.


----------



## Kevin45 (Feb 18, 2013)

Try www.autobodycolor.com for your paint needs. You can get rattlecans of wrinkle paint from them and cheaper than Kennedy. Also go to a place like JoAnn Fabrics for your felt. They should carry it in stock.

As far as the boxes, great find.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 18, 2013)

Kevin45 said:


> Try www.autobodycolor.com for your paint needs. You can get rattlecans of wrinkle paint from them and cheaper than Kennedy. Also go to a place like JoAnn Fabrics for your felt. They should carry it in stock.
> 
> As far as the boxes, great find.



Kevin, have you tried that link lately??   I ask because when I attempt to go there nothing comes up.  A quick search turned up nothing on that address either.


----------



## joe_m (Feb 18, 2013)

He might have been thinking of this one:
http://abcautobodycolor.com/


----------



## Kevin45 (Feb 18, 2013)

Oops. My bad. It's www.autobodydepot.com

I don't know where my minds been at today. Just one of those days I guess.


----------



## Sweeper (Feb 24, 2013)

Kroll said:


> Guys I pickup these 3 Kennedy tool boxes plus contains for 60.00 but the drawer liner is oily,tore up,MIA.I went to McMaster-Carr to purchase some but I did not know there is alot of choices such as thickness,firmness.I don't know if that is the right felt for these boxes,what do I need to look for and where do I need to look?Here's a link to McMaster http://www.mcmaster.com/#felt-sheets/=kthl8b
> I want to clean these up and install new felt,try to straighten the dings/dents,and repaint so any suggestions of a good paint for tool boxes?Guys thanks so much for answers to all my newbie questions---kroll
> Please don't suggest Kennedy,just went to their site *OUCH*



I've used pool table felt from a womens fabric store to redo the drawers in my boxes.  Costs something like $3 per yard.
One box I got was in pretty rough shape and needed painting.  I used Rustoleum dark grey and white speckle paint with a clear coat finish.  It looks nice.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 8, 2013)

No, see John at 
http://machinistchest.com/site/products.php?category_id=59
He always had free shipping in the past too.
Probably still does. 
Thanks,
Tony


----------

